

Massive floating generators to provide power and food to Japan - echair
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/environment/article4648732.ece

======
gaius
_They are each expected to produce about 300 megawatt hours of power._

That makes no sense. 300 megawatts OR 300 megawatt-hours of stored power per
how long?

